# Recent Graduate with a 4.0 GPA seeking employment opportunity



## cd4u (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello to all,

I am a recent graduate who attended Everest College for Medical Insurance Billing and Coding with a 4.0 GPA.  I am very eager to start my career in the Medical Field. I reside in Los Angeles, Ca.   My plans are to take the CPC certification exam in a few months.  If any one knows of a facility that is looking for someone for an entry level position, please have them to e-mail me at xmnpcek9@yahoo.com and I will gladly send over my resume.

Thanks
Marilyn Perkins


----------

